# FS: Various African cichlids



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

Selling off my Africans. Red Cherry cichlid. Yellow lab cichlid. Blue dolphin cichlid. 2 x Melochromis Johanni cichlid. Electric blue ahli cichlid. 

All are males from what i can tell and all about 4-5 inches in size. $10 each OBO. Willing to entertain trades. Will check PM's daily.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

PM`d for the blue dolphin


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

hello,

I have been looking for the Electric blue ahli cichlid for a few weeks. Mine died and i was left with only the 2 females. I will also take the 2 x Melochromis Johanni cichlid. Where are you located and what would be a good time for pick up

pm'd


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

all PM's replied to!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Just in case anyone else is interested, the blue dolphin is gone. Apparently you have to be smart enough to make an offer higher than the purchase price to secure these fish 

*Quoting echeero Re: Blue Dolphin Cichlid*

Sorry you are the 3rd person to ask for the blue dolphin specifically and the post just went up. Someone actually was smart enough to offer $15 for him because they knew it would be a popular fish.

thanks


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> Just in case anyone else is interested, the blue dolphin is gone. Apparently you have to be smart enough to make an offer higher than the purchase price to secure these fish
> 
> *Quoting echeero Re: Blue Dolphin Cichlid*
> 
> ...


LOL man you are fast and smart too lol


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks sargasso... saved me the effort!

DOLIPHIN is SOLD

all others still available.


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

AHLI and JOHANNI's on Hold pending pick up


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

ahli and johanni's gone to TEAL'c. 

Lab and cherry red still available


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome fish. they go great in my 90 gallon african show tank.

teal'c AKA Jason



echeero said:


> ahli and johanni's gone to TEAL'c.
> 
> Lab and cherry red still available


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

yellow lab, cherry red price reduced to $6 each or both for $10


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

echeero said:


> yellow lab, cherry red price reduced to $6 each or both for $10


Hi pm'd for the yellow lab.


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

PM replied to


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Yo hook up some pics of your yella labs

-Mike.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hello. When can I get the yellow lab from you? 

Clint


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

when you come and pick it up


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL hahahaha okay best of luck to ya


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry do i know you? clint has sent me 25 msgs plus on this purchase and i have replied to them all... 

he wants them to be delivered... im not a delivery boy... he doesn't want to come to my house... he wants to pay lower then my asking price... he wants a BN pleco as well... then he changes his mind... then he wants a female... then he wants to choose which pleco he gets... but wants me to take them all out of my tank and bring them to a meeting place... then he wants none... then it takes a week to hear back as he looks into other fish for sale... all for a $5 sale... forgive me if there is frustration

know the facts before you enter a conversation... 

PM's(s)(s)(s)(s) REPLIED...


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Me wanting delivery? I just wanted to meet you at the guildford mall parking lot instead of going to your place :S. You said you lived in the condos in that area. And yep that's true i wanted to get the lab and one pleco but didn't get a day and time for meet up .

Clint.



echeero said:


> sorry do i know you? clint has sent me 25 msgs plus on this purchase and i have replied to them all...
> 
> he wants them to be delivered... im not a delivery boy... he doesn't want to come to my house... he wants to pay lower then my asking price... he wants a BN pleco as well... then he changes his mind... then he wants a female... then he wants to choose which pleco he gets... but wants me to take them all out of my tank and bring them to a meeting place... then he wants none... then it takes a week to hear back as he looks into other fish for sale... all for a $5 sale... forgive me if there is frustration
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

If you still have them in a couple days Ill come by and grab em.


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

first come first serve... give me a day you want to come


----------

